# MultiCulti aquarium of LauMooij



## LauMooij (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey all,
I haven't been here on this forum for a long time, but I am just coming back here  there have been a lot of changes in the time I forgot this forum, but I am member of several Dutch forums too, so that might be why I totally forgot you. Well my 80cm aquarium is no longer an Amazone tank, as I now have some Atyopsis moluccensis, or <searches English name> Asian fan shrimp (i have to say, I really am a fanshrimpfan ) so that's why its multicultural. Soon this aquarium will be replaced by a Juwel Rio 125, which is in fact 30 liters bigger, but that is future.

I have recently made some pictures of the fans, so here you go:









































































































































































i don't have a total view now, and yes it will come soon because I still owe three other forums one too  but patience is a beautiful thing isn't it? (The answer is NO of course)

These fantails share the tank with fifteen cardinal tetra's (everybody has them, I know, but that has a reason), and 7 hatchetfish (Carnegiëlla strigata), a entire poulation of killersnails, and at least 3 Otocinclus vittatus. Soon there will also come 6 amano shrimps, and a harem Stiphodon rutilaureus.
So, you'll have to do it with that for some days, and i hope my English isn't too bad, I am only 12 years old (for 6 more days, then I am thirteen), but please do correct me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Cool pics.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice natural looking tank,the shrimp is cool I'm thinking about getting some Amano's also.
Your english is probably better than half us mericans


----------



## LauMooij (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you both


----------

